
Making a (Long-Winded) Case for Turbolinks - gkemmey
http://blog.graykemmey.com/2019/03/11/making-a-case-for-turbolinks/
======
d4rcyc
Turbolinks is amazing - for small teams, rapid development scenarios I think
it's an underrated (at least outside of Rails) solution. I've been using it
with Django lately with great results. Combining it with Prefetch can yield
even faster apparent user experience (see
[https://www.mskog.com/posts/instant-page-loads-with-
turbolin...](https://www.mskog.com/posts/instant-page-loads-with-turbolinks-
and-prefetch/))

